# Firefox sur Ipad



## PDD (29 Mars 2012)

J'ai lundi mon Ipad 3, Vaut il mieux garder Safari ou peut -on le supprimer et le remplacer par Firefox? Merci de vos avis, je suis un utilisateur Firefox sur mon MBP...


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2012)

Première partie de ta question = Non
Deuxième partie de ta question = Non


----------



## PDD (31 Mars 2012)

merci je me remettrais à Safari alors...


----------



## AZTT (31 Mars 2012)

FIREFOX n'est il pas sorti pour IPad..?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h22 ----------

*Réponse  NON
*_________________________

*Firefox Home arrive sur iPad !*

                                      Par JDG,  24 mars 2011 à 15:28                                                                                                                                  Applications, iPad 0 avis 

                               Annoncé depuis un petit moment déjà, *Firefox Home*, soit cette « version » de *Firefox* destinée aux terminaux sous *iOS*,  et permettant de consulter vos favoris comme bon vous semble, devrait  donc être rapidement disponible dans une toute nouvelle version *iPad*. Quand ? « Bientôt », à en croire Thomas Arend, « principal product manager » chez *Mozilla*, qui na pas hésité à confirmer dans le même temps quil nétait pour le moment pas question dune version de *Firefox 4 for Mobile* sous *iOS*, du moins, tant qu*Apple* ne changera pas les conditions assez strictes imposées aux développeurs de « navigateurs » web pour *iOS*.


----------

